# Siemens PG720



## Sockenralf (29 April 2007)

Hallo,

beim Aufräumen unserer Werkstatt kam ein nicht mehr benötigtes PG720 zum Vorschein.
Das Ding heißt: 6ES7720-6AC53-0YC0

Der interne Akku ist wohl (lt. Meldung am Bildschirm) defekt.
Lizenzen sind keine drauf.
Lieferumfang wäre das PG und das Netzteil.

Kann´s jemand brauchen?


MfG


----------



## Maxl (30 April 2007)

costaquanta?


----------



## Sockenralf (30 April 2007)

Hallo,

was wärs dir denn wert?

Ich will damit bestimmt nicht den fetten Reibach machen.
Eher an jemanden abgeben, der´s eben verwenden kann.

MfG


----------



## Maxl (30 April 2007)

Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich eine unbedingte Verwendung hab dafür. Wir haben noch 2 PG740 im Einsatz, welche wir für Änderungen in alten S5 und Sinumerik 810M verwenden.
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass die Dinge noch etwa 5 bis 10 Jahre im Einsatz bleiben werden. Daher wäre ein zusätzliches PG720 eine nützliche Ergänzung bzw. eventuell ein Ersatz.
Muss mich dazu aber erst mal mit meinem Chef unterhalten.

Welche Leistungsdaten hat das PG? (Prozessor? Festplatte? Betriebsssystem?)


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal die Daten des Höllenteils:  

233MHz-MMX-Prozessor
128MB Arbeitsspeicher
85MB HDD
3 1/2"-Laufwerk
CD-ROM

Preis: sagen wir 150€

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich bei mehreren Interessenten machen soll?
Verlosen?
Versteigern?

MfG

PS: kann ein wenig dauern, bis ich mich wieder melde, weil ich am Sonntag für eine Woche in Urlaub fahre


----------



## Dark Dragon (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo Sockenralf,

hast ´ne PN.

Gruß DD


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Mai 2007)

> 128MB Arbeitsspeicher
> 85MB HDD



Ich würde mal vermuten an dem Verhältnis stimmt was nicht?


----------



## edison (8 Mai 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich bei mehreren Interessenten machen soll?


 
Ich denke, wer zuerst Interesse angemeldet hat und bereit ist Deinen Preis zu bezahlen sollte den Zuschlag bekommen.

Ich hatte Dir auch schon eine PN geschrieben und hätte Einsicht wenn jemand schneller war als ich.
Ansonsten: 150,- sind OK - dafür kauf ich es Dir sofort ab


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Mai 2007)

@ Edison:

Du hast den Zuschlag

Mit der Abwicklung wird es aber bis nächste Woche dauern, weil ich im Urlaub in Hamburg sitze.

Ich melde mich dann.


MfG


----------

